# Noob Question about Sub Excel Sheet.



## eiger (Aug 16, 2009)

So I downloaded the Manual Subwoofer Calibration .XLS sheet from here. sheet to get an idea of what my in room FR is for my subs. 

I'm using a standard Radio Shack SPL meter. The instructions say "Adjust the SPL Columns". The one on the left is standard SPL, and the one on the right is corrected BFD or something or rather.

Do I need to make manual changes to the one on the right If I'm not using BFD, or is it just there and not provide any impact on the outcome of my graph.

Lastly, I'm using the SVS PC13-Ultra. Should I ignore the SPL readings below say 14hz since the sub isn't cable of going below that for example?


----------



## eiger (Aug 16, 2009)

30 reads so far. Any ideas?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’m going to hazard a guess that no one knows what the “digital/analog.XLS” is that you’re referring to.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## eiger (Aug 16, 2009)

OP updated.

I am referring to the manual EQ Subwoofer Graphing sheet located here


http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...age-sub-graph-new-analog-digital-meter-cs.xls


----------

